# Another Royal Blue engine re-build



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

When powered, this just clicked, nothing happened, no head-light. BUT.. This is a nice little engine, cosmetically.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Stripped her down, and guess why it's not getting any power?? No brush cap, no brush spring, and of course, no brush.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pulled the motor down, cleaned the brush bracket assembly, scrubbed out the brass brush tubes with a rolled up piece of sandpaper. The brushes should just slide right through the brush tubes. This enables the brush springs to have the correct tension, no sticking. I oiled the felt wick, and did a general clean-up.. The armature was soaked in oil, on the face and elsewhere. I re-faced the armature by chucking it up in my drill press, and flattened the face. Cleaned out the small grooves, and re-assembled the motor.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The e-unit functioned very nicely, with no sticking, but I pulled it apart, polished the drum and the insides of the e-unit. I checked the brushes and they showed very little wear, so I kept them in the unit. A small drop of oil on the brass lifting finger, and a clean-out of the holes the drum spins in. I use a small piece of sandpaper to clean out the 2 small axle holes. As long as I have it down this far, why not do it? Re-assemble, works perfect!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Grease job, oiled, and soldered on a new brush cap. Test ran














on the bench, she's a hot rod!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Re-assembled, polished all handrails, and linkages. Put in a new bulb for the head-light, and put her on the layout. 10 minutes forward, 10 minutes backwards, and then I changed the direction of the loco/tender by turning it 180 degrees, and ran it again. I do this so I can be 100% sure the engine runs through all my turn-outs, both ways,






etc. She's a beauty, seems to have low run time, and does run very nicely...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow thanks for the work you do


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

What a NICE loco! I haven't seen a Royal Blue till now.
And REALLY nice work, flyernut. I now totally get your username!


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That engine is in great condition. You are braver than I when I see all the linkage removed. You must have a really good eye to get the quartering back to 88 degrees.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> That engine is in great condition. You are braver than I when I see all the linkage removed. You must have a really good eye to get the quartering back to 88 degrees.


90 degrees will work just fine.. I don't have an eye for 88,lol. What I've learned over the past 15 years of fixing these things, that on a more complicated linkage, TAKE A PICTURE!! The 2 pictures I took of the engine showing here, are exactly what I did.. Not to showcase the engine, but to give myself a kick in the pants on how it goes!!As we all know the linkage has to go on in a certain way also.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice....great job


----------

